# Dendrobenas im großen Stil züchten



## crisscross (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo Wurmangler,

da ich finde, dass die Dendros im Laden ein wenig teuer sind,
habe ich beschlossen, sie selbst zu züchten.
Also hab ich im Garten geguckt, was noch so da ist, und was ich noch brauche.
Meine wesentliche idee war eine 200Liter Regentonne mit Ablauf als Behältnis. Kurzerhand war alles andere entweder gefunden, oder beim Baustoffkontor gekauft.
Ich weiß, der eine oder andere wird denken, dass 200L für einen Angler ein wenig viel ist, aber wenn schon, denn schon.

Ich habe den Bau dokumentiert. Die Bilder zeigen den Standplatz, das Fundament, den Sockel, die Materialien, sowie die Tonne.

http://img687.*ih.us/gal.php?g=pict0079w.jpg

Ich hatte also die Regentonne, Gasbetonsteine, Kies als Drenage, Sand, Gartenerde und Blumenerde. Nicht auf dem Bild ist das Fliegengitter, sowie der Müllsack, um den Sockel vor Wasser zu schützen.

Zuerst suchte ich einen schattigen Standplatz. In meinem Fall sind die Bäume genau in der Bahn der Sonne.
Die Grundfläche habe ich planiert und ein wenig ausgehoben.
Die entstandene Grube wurde von mir mit Sand ausgefüllt. Wenn man  mit einer Hake Rillen in den Sand zieht, lassen sich die Steine später besser setzten. Nun hab ich die Ytongesteine eben in den Sand gesetzt, und mit einem Gummihammer und der Wasserwaage ausgerichtet.
Jetzt kam der Müllsack drüber, da der Gasbeton Wasser magisch anzieht, und somit im Winter aufplatz.
nun nur noch die Tonne drauf und füllen.
Zuerst füllte ich den Kies ein, ein wenig höher am Auslauf, und danach die Blumenerde gemischt mir Gartenerde.
Um die Tonne abzuschirmen kommt oben drauf das Fliegengitter und der Deckel.

Demnächst werden meine 1000 Dedrobenas geliefert (Kompost, also Würmer und Eier).

Was haltet ihr von der Idee, und wie findet ihr die Ausführung?

evtl. viel Spaß beim Nachbauen,
Christopher


----------



## RheinBarbe (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dendrobenas im großen Stil züchten*

Fliegengitter mit Deckel, da hauen die Würmer ab. Ich hatte auch zuerst den Rand mit doppelseitigem Klebeband versehen, Fliegengitter drauf und dann Deckel. Da haben die Biester sich auch noch durchgedrückt. Der Schleim löst den Kleber auf und dann düsen die Würmer durch den Keller. Der Deckel hat auch keine richtige Dichtigkeit, liegt nicht press auf. Ist ja mehr nur so zum Blätterabhalten von der Regentonne.

Besser ist, eine Spanplatte zu nehmen, dort mehrerer faustgroße Löcher reinbohren/-sägen, darüber dann mit Heisskleber das Fliegengitter befestigen. Auf die Spanplatte ein paar alte Blumenkübel, Steine, etc. stellen. Da entwicht kein Wurm!


----------



## crisscross (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dendrobenas im großen Stil züchten*

kriechen die dendrobenas an der wand des kübels hoch?

achja, und umstellen geht leider nicht, da die tonne mit 200L kies, erde und wasser gefüllt ist. ich denke, ich locke die würmer mit der spatentechnik nach oben, und sammel sie ein, und stell sie zum überwintern in anderen kisten in den keller

oder gibt es eine einfache möglichkeit, den eimer mit einer heizspirale und wasser zu beheizen?

viele grüße,
christopher


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dendrobenas im großen Stil züchten*



crisscross schrieb:


> Hallo Wurmangler,
> 
> da ich finde, dass die Dendros im Laden ein wenig teuer sind,
> habe ich beschlossen, sie selbst zu züchten.
> ...



Das gute Stück ist ein regelrechter Schnellkomposter und ich fürchte du bekommst Probleme mit Staunässe und einer zu hohen Innentemperatur, die durch die Fäulnisprozesse entsteht und mangels Belüftung(Deckelbelüftung reicht nicht) kritische Werte annehmen kann.


----------



## RheinBarbe (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dendrobenas im großen Stil züchten*



crisscross schrieb:


> kriechen die dendrobenas an der wand des kübels hoch?


Ja tun sie. Durfte selber schon mal unzählige im Gemeinschaftskeller aufsammeln....#q


----------



## crisscross (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dendrobenas im großen Stil züchten*

ich habe eben aus der tauwurmhaltung drei auf die erde gesetzt, und die sind relativ schnell in der erde verschwunden.

mit dem deckel muss ich nochmal gucken.

zu dem schnellkomposter: was soll da verrotten? das futter liegt nur oben auf.


----------



## gründler (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dendrobenas im großen Stil züchten*

Es gibt da ein trick bei allen Rotwurmarten von Eisenia F.bis zu Dendros damit sie nicht in geschlossenen Räumen abhauen.

*Licht*,sowie es hell ist trauen die sich nicht nach oben,die großen Züchter züchten alle in offenen Kisten und es brennt 24 Std 365 Tage licht in der Halle.

Ist zwar für Privat schwerr umzusetzen aber Angler sind ja bekanntlich ähh geschädigt was das Hobby betrifft.

lg#h


----------



## crisscross (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dendrobenas im großen Stil züchten*

gibt es eigendlich grenzen für den verkauf von waren, ohne das man gleich ein gewerbe anmelden muss. gilt für den flohmarkt ja auch. dann könnte ich den überschuss an würmer verkaufen

achja wie ist das mit dem füttern? einfach neues geben, wenn die würmer alles alte gefressen haben?

viele grüße,
christopher


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dendrobenas im großen Stil züchten*

Nun hast du dir so viel Gedanken und Mühe gemacht und kriegst hier -statt Lob- Kritik. 
Kann dir das auch nicht ersparen. Sollen ja auch eher Tipps sein, damit das Ganze funktioniert und die Arbeit nicht (ganz) umsonst war.

- Die Tonne ist für Dendros viel zu tief, sie leben und vermehren sich nur in den obersten 30/40cm des Erdreichs. Der Rest darunter wird zu einer sehr festen Masse verbacken ...und ist schlichtweg überflüssig bis schädlich.
- Lockere Bodenbeschaffenheit ist aber _eine_ der Voraussetzungen für die Zucht.
- Ja, sie kriechen Wände hoch, egal wie glatt, und entkommen durch jede noch so kleine, feine Ritze. Der Wanderdrang ist wirklich enorm. Eine einfache Möglichkeit, sie am Ausbrechen nach oben hin zu hindern: bastel einen Rand aus einem weichem Plastikstreifen rein, so 5cm breit, in der Art eines festen Klebebandes (nur ohne Klebeseite). Das muss in einem 90Grad-Winkel von den Seitenwänden abstehen. Daran gleiten die Würmer ab und fallen runter. Ich hoffe, du kannst dir vorstellen was ich meine.
- auch wenn die Tonne im Schatten steht, besteht die Gefahr von _Heissverrottung_' Schau dir einen Komposthaufen an, auf den viel Rasenschnitt geschmissen wird; da lebt kein Wurm drin. Das Thema ist nicht in wenigen Worten zu erklären, lies mal im www über Kompostierung, dann weißt du, wie das funktionieren muss. Eine normale Verrottung ist letztendlich die Futtergrundlage; die fressen keinen Salat od. Kaffeesatz, sondern nur die daraus entstehenden Verrottungsprodukte.
- Und: eine Dendrozucht ist eben nicht gleich Komposthaufen, letzterer funktioniert für Mist-, aber nicht für Rotwürmer.
- wenn die Innentemperatur durch _Sommer + Verrottung_ auf über 30Grad klettert, wird's eng.
- Wenn die Tonne einen Winter wie diesen mitmacht, sind alle Würmer tot, ja. Wenn du sie eh im Winter in Kisten umpacken willst, wieso nicht alles gleich in diese? (Nicht ausflippen jetzt...). Es ist nicht so, dass sich Dendros en Mass in der Tonne entwickeln werden, die stellen bei Überbevölkerung die Vermehrung einfach ein
- Es muss eine wirkliche Belüftung, also Luftzirkulation entstehen. Die ersticken sonst tatsächlich, auch wenn man sich das kaum vorstellen kann. Zumindest vermehren sie sich bei ungünstigen Bedingungen nicht.
- Nächster Punkt: richtiger, stetiger Feuchtigkeitsgrad-sehr wichtig kontra Staunässe-tödlich...

Du siehst, da musst du wohl noch mal ran, ...sorry.


----------



## crisscross (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dendrobenas im großen Stil züchten*

och herje, ich glaub ich nehm die tonne besser nur als kompost und gewinne damit heißwasser für die eigendliche wurmzucht.
wie funktioniert das denn mit der belüftung in der natur?
achja, und dass die würmer die vermehrung selbst kontrolieren ist für mich sogar praktisch. und nochwas: flüchten die würmer auch durch harten kies?
ansonsten muss ich den auslauf nochmal abdichten.
was ich noch nicht so richtig verstanden habe is das mit der staunässe.
in der natur regnet es doch auch nur von oben


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dendrobenas im großen Stil züchten*



crisscross schrieb:


> ...
> zu dem schnellkomposter: was soll da verrotten? das futter liegt nur oben auf.



Spätestens nach dem Posting von kati48268 weißt du jetzt, was ich meinte.


----------



## gründler (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dendrobenas im großen Stil züchten*

Du kannst das auch einfacher haben besorg dir Eisenia Foetida (Mistwürmer) welche art ist egal Eisenia F.oder Andrei,obwohl foetida die robusteste und Vermehrungsbeste Art ist.

Dann besorg dir Pferdemist und nicht nur das Stroh auch die Äppel,hau das in deine Tonne,hau 500 Eisenia's dazu und nächstes Jahr hast Du 1 Millonen wenn du einiges beachtest.

Gib mal Eisenia bei googel ein und lese dich mal durch,ich habe nen ganzen Pferdemisthaufen voll,könnte theoretisch schon mit Handel treiben so voll sitzt das ding mit foetida's,und mein Komposthaufen ebenso. 

Von Dendros würd ich als Einsteiger die finger lassen.

Guck dir mal das Video an dann weißt Du was hier einige meinen,da geht es um Dendros.

http://www.superwurm.tv/boxmovie320.htm

#h


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dendrobenas im großen Stil züchten*



crisscross schrieb:


> och herje, ich glaub ich nehm die tonne besser nur als kompost und gewinne damit heißwasser für die eigendliche wurmzucht.
> wie funktioniert das denn mit der belüftung in der natur?
> achja, und dass die würmer die vermehrung selbst kontrolieren ist für mich sogar praktisch. und nochwas: flüchten die würmer auch durch harten kies?
> ansonsten muss ich den auslauf nochmal abdichten.
> ...



Schließe mich Gründler an, Mistwürmer sind für die Tonne bestimmt besser geeignet.
Und auch brauchbare Köder für Brasse, Aal, Schleie... Zerschnippelt als Anfuttermaterial + Dendros als Hakenköder eine ganz hervorragende Kombi.

Die Dendros pack mal besser in Kisten; Mörtelkübel aus Kunststoff sind gut geeignet, Kies unten rein, Graberde drauf, Drainagerohr senkrecht bis auf den Boden reinstellen, damit du die Staunässe kontrollieren kannst, dicht abschließender Deckel inkl. Belüftungsloch mit Fliegengitter (+ engmaschigem Draht, falls Mäuse vorhanden sind). 
Boden sollte ab und zu gelockert werden, Feuchtigkeitsgrad 'Erdfeuchte' ist ideal, regelmässig füttern, wenn du Kaffeesatz, eingeweichte & kleingemachte braune Wellpappe, kleinzerrupfte alte Salatköppe (Supermarktabfälle) nimmst, stinkt's im Keller auch nicht so, wie bei allg. Bioabfall queer Beet.
Kriegst du hin, hast dir ja schon viel Gedanken & Mühe gemacht.

Du hast die Dendros ja anscheinend schon bestellt, schade, bei www.superwurm.de (Düren, NRW) kannst du sie auch abholen und dir von dem Inhaber 1a-Profi-Tipps holen.
Mehr dazu demnächst in der Fisch & Fang, die ja jeder Angler als Pflichtlektüre lesen sollte |rolleyes

Zu deinen Fragen:
In der Natur ist nun mal permanente Belüftung. Damit ist ja auch keine großartige Technik gemeint, die Faulgase müssen nur entweichen können & Frischluftzufuhr muss gewährleistet sein.
Nein, durch den Kies nach unten weg hauen die wohl nicht ab, wenn, dann nur vereinzelt. Abdichten wäre ganz falsch, die entstehende Nässe muss entweichen können oder zumindest kontrolliert werden (s.o.)


----------



## gründler (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dendrobenas im großen Stil züchten*

Das Problem ist bei Dendros die in Kisten im heimischen Keller leben sollen folgendes,es ist dunkel und genau das werden sie nutzen.

Ich habe seit 1985 schon einige Wurmzuchten durch,auch im Keller mit Dendros in offenen wie geschlossenen Behältern,und das heiß meist flucht der Würmer und Keller voll Würmer von Lebend bis schon ausgetrocknet,oder alle tot weil Deckel alles abriegelte,Löcher zu klein oder zu groß alles durch und auf dauer nicht die beste Lösung.

Aber wer ist gewillt nur wegen Privater Würmer 24 Std.365 Tage das Licht brennen zu lassen,klar geht das mit ner Neonröhre......heutzutage evtl.schon mit Led's die genau übern Kasten hängen (ich habs probiert mit Licht bleiben die immer in der Kiste) aber der Aufwand Stromkosten......rechnen sich nicht für Privatleute die ab und zu paar Würmer brauchen.

Da gibt es andere wege bei gooogel gibt es auch Bauanleitungen für Zuchtkisten Kompostzuchten Misthaufen Mistkuhle im Garten aus Holz oder Beton........oder oder oder.

lg


----------



## stv31 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dendrobenas im großen Stil züchten*

Hallo Criss,

ich habe 2 Jahre Dendros gezüchtet und Gewerblich Verkauft,meiner meinung Rechnet sich das nicht.Erde müß Regelmäsig gewächselt werden und man kann nicht Irgend eine nehmen es darf kein Dünger drinn sein.

Das Füttern geht mit Pappe oder Salat Pappe muß man einweichen lassen,Salat muß Klein geschnitten werden.

Für mich Rechnet sich der Zeitaufawand nicht (3Schicht),Gewerbe Abgemeldet da gehe ich lieber Angeln und kaufe meine Drendos Kg weise und Pflege diese.

Mfg
Stefan


----------



## crisscross (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dendrobenas im großen Stil züchten*

ich seh schon, das wird viel arbeit. aber ich probier das jetzt mal aus.
wenn es nicht funktioniert kann man immernoch umsteigen.
und so wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe, gibts die staunässe nicht, da überflüssiges wasser durch den kies und den ablauf unten herausläuft.

vielen dank für die verbesserungsvorschläge,
christopher


----------

